
Is an MBA Worth It in 2011? - jaybol
http://www.knewton.com/gmat/mba/worth-it/
======
ccashell
I think it's worth it for a very small number of people. They note that a top
school will cost you $50k per year in tuition. If you figure 2 years for an
MBA, that's $100k. If you invested that for 30 years at 5% interest, it comes
out to $432k. Very close to the difference in lifetime earnings between a
Bachelor's degree, $2.7 million, and an MBA, $3.2 million (all numbers are
from article).

I also think an MBA has become a bit diluted. Lots of people have them, and
that's reduced the wow factor. Heck, having an MBA is even the butt of jokes
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcoDV0dhWPA>). Now, I'm not saying an MBA is
bad, but I don't think it has the same prestige that it did 10, 15, or 20
years ago. There are definitely still some industries and some people who view
them in very high regard.

I don't think it's worth getting an MBA "just because". Analyze the industry
you work in and your career goals, and decide based on that. For most people,
however, I think you might be better off getting the knowledge on your own
(something like Josh Kaufman's Personal MBA concept
(<http://personalmba.com/manifesto/)>).

